

Ask HN: Please (re)review my startup - CrowdMind.com - richesh

Hey Guys,<p>A few weeks ago I posted for a review of my startup, and got some really good feedback.  We went back and re-designed the site to be more intuitive and easy to use. Please take a look and provide some feedback.<p>Things I am interested in:<p>1. Would you use this service?<p>2. Are you a contributor or a reader?<p>3. What is the best way to grow and maintain a community?<p>4. Should we focus on a particular domain (Technology, Travel, etc.)?<p>Example Decisions to take a look at:<p>http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/55_What_Is_The_Best_Fitness_Website_To_Track_Progress<p>http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/65_What_Is_The_Best_Iphone_App_For_Twitter<p>http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/70_When_Should_You_Seek_Funding_For_Your_Web_Startup<p>http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/69_What_Is_The_Best_Website_For_Plane_Tickets<p>About CrowdMind:<p>CrowdMind is a collaborative decision making tool. We imagine a better way to make decisions, one where you can start by finding similar decisions that you can reuse as a template. Where you can pull in all the things the people before you learned about the options you are considering and what matters to you.  Where you can reach out to your friends and to the crowd, find out what they think. Where everyone who is part of that decision can rate what's important to them and you can see what your overall collective best option is.
======
richesh
Clickable Links:

<http://alpha.crowdmind.com>

[http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/55_What_Is_The_Best_Fitn...](http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/55_What_Is_The_Best_Fitness_Website_To_Track_Progress)

[http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/65_What_Is_The_Best_Ipho...](http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/65_What_Is_The_Best_Iphone_App_For_Twitter)

[http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/70_When_Should_You_Seek_...](http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/70_When_Should_You_Seek_Funding_For_Your_Web_Startup)

[http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/69_What_Is_The_Best_Webs...](http://alpha.crowdmind.com/decision/69_What_Is_The_Best_Website_For_Plane_Tickets)

------
ErrantX
Mousing off the "rate" buttons in the good bad columns doesnt hide the options
again. No biggie - it just looks a bit odd when moving the mouse around.

(I wouldnt use the site, not my thing, so usability comments are all I can
contribute :))

------
satyajit
Totally love the fact that, you have enabled login with
yahoo/google/facebook/openID - that pretty much covers 99% of the people!
Overall great site... though somewhat Hunch'ish!

------
satyajit
Moreover I like the name 'crowdmind' too - good for branding! Its not direct,
rather evocative, still kinda gives you an idea about the service!

------
spoiledtechie
You should prolly update your copyright...

~~~
richesh
Thanks! will do.

------
cl3m
remind me of <http://www.hunch.com/>

~~~
richesh
We are different from hunch because we are more of a perspective gathering
tool, rather than giving you an answer at the end.

This system is meant to help with gathering advice and wisdom from your
network and the crowd. It then lets you rate how important those things are to
you so that you can make a decision.

